# Butch returns



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi guys

Ive been bodybuilding for around 5 years, in 2003 I had to slow down a bit because of work taking over, its was a new job I started. Then after awhile I got lazy and hardly ever came to gym. I slowly started seeing the wrong type of weight pick up. Im rather tall so the best weight Ive been is 96kgs and quite lean. Now Im 95kgs and probably a 3rd of my weight is fat. I have been battling to find a decent gym that caters for bodybuilding in London. I went to see MuscleWorks the other day. Not bad, some of my mates that I trained with in south africa had trained here, but its too far for me to travel everyday.

So today I found a good gym in Earls Court and I have joined up. So as the subject descibes: Butch returns! Tomorrow I start with a good leg workout, especially squats. Ive done lots of it but was always intimmidated by it, but now Im gona tackle it. I really wana get huge now.

Hope to chat more to you guys. Being fairly new to the UK, Im not sure of the huge range of supplement products around. So I may need advice from all you pros from time to time.

Later

butch


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome to the site Butch

Muscleworks is great, i'l be there tomorrow in fact.

Good luck in your training....

Nick


----------



## JayCee2 (Aug 10, 2006)

welcome mate


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

welcome mate


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi guys

Thanks for the welcome. First day back to gym in ages for me. I trained legs, didnt go too heavy, dont wana kill myself yet. I must say, it feels good. There were couple big boys there this morning, so theres some motivation around.

Ive been looking at the site cheap uk supplements. Theres so many products I dont know where to start. I have read on some other topics you guys have been discussing and I think it was nick thats using the ON whey. Good price for the amount, so I think I'l give that a try, but I want to combine it with a cheap but good creatine. Any ideas guys?

Speak to all soon

BUTCH


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hello mate-

i`m using extremes creatine at the mo-

good stuff!


----------



## slimjim1466867928 (Sep 14, 2006)

...after a break from lifting, the hardest part is getting back into the routine, stay with it Butch.

.. are you on commission Crazycal? :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

hi butch

first session back legs! you must be brave or serious about it.

hope you enjoy the site

xx


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

hope you enjoy the site butch!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> .. are you on commission Crazycal?


LMAO no mate AND i paid full price.

honestly!

the reason i`m saying it is cos i bought some cheap stuff last year beleiving that it was all the same these days-

it was crap.

extremes is as good as the maximuscle stuff i bought years back and its cheaper.

+ us old dudes have to stick together :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks carazycal for the suggestion, I'll check it out. I did find a good deal online already, EAS whey shake with a free 500g EAS creatine. I have ordered it, should get it tomorrow.

Slimjim - Ive had too much of a break actually, but yeah, its gona take some work to get to that point I left off, but hell its good to push weights again.

bettyboo - I used to always start my week off with chest, somehow everyone wants to start their week off with chest. I found that it slowed my training down coz of waiting for machines. So I changed it and began with legs, and its been like that ever since. Plus you get it out the way and it gets more then enough time to recover until the next vomit enducing workout. 

I am enjoying this site, lots of good info around and theres also a good atmosphere here. Everyones sharing info and advice coz we all share the same passion.

lata people

BUTCH


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

Another thing I read just now from one of crazycals posts. It looks like you had a shoulder injury or something cal? Hows your rotator cuff doing, any better? I hurt my right shoulder a few years ago and tried accupuncture and was out of training for a few weeks. Now and then the discomfort comes back, 2 days ago in fact I felt it again. This morning I trained chest and triceps, and when I was doing skull crushes, I felt the pain a bit and I wasnt even going heavy.

What type of rotator strengthening exercises do yo guys recommend?

Thanks

BUTCH


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

the lieing L flye is a great rotator cuff exercise.

i`m not sure if it was RC pain i was getting-

lol i`m still not that sure where that pain would be.

luckily the problem cleared up on its own with rest and possibly some volterol.

if i`m injured i always have some reiki-

works wonders for me.

oh yeah as it goes i`m actually one of the biggest advocates of not needing supplements to grow muscle-

they are useful,but not necessary-

i havent used protein powders for 18 months.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey crazycal

I trained shoulders today, so I used that RC movement to start off with, its good to use as a warm up, I didnt feel any pain during the workout. Howver, I did back and Biceps yesterday, and my biceps are f$%^£in sore! I was already failing on the second set of barbell curls, and I using weight lighter than what I used to use for warming up! There were a few big boys at the gym today, definately using the juice!

Later

BUTCH


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

8)


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome butch


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks c8rsa


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

me again

Ive been using EAS whey protein shake and EAS creatine for a week now, and my tummy is taking strain for some reason. Ive been fealing nauseous at times and also very bloated. I suffer from bloatedness, but its usually from wheat, which I havent touched for awhile now, so I dont understand. Ive also changed my diet and am eating mainly veggies, rice, potatoes, chicken, turkey, lean burger patties, oats, pita bread (once awhile) and of course the protein shake. Im feeling really grim, Im always burping from the bloadtedness.

What you guys think, protein shake? Im only taking one shake a day. Iv just finished the loading phase of the creatine. My wife seems to think its the creatine. Thing is Ive just bought this stuff and its a 5lb bucket I think, a waste if I had to stop using it

lata

Butch


----------

